# How far ahead can I make party food?



## JRsTXDeb (Dec 20, 2004)

Let me know if any of this sounds way out of line - am trying to plan for New Years Eve, making a few things, buying a few but want to do as much as possible ahead of time.  Any ideas are appreciated!
thinking of making baked cheese dips - Mississippi Sin and a cream cheese based spread with pecans and jalapenos - thinking 3-4 days mix ingredients and refrigerate, then bake the evening of...
finger sandwiches - day of party or day before?  chicken salad, herbed cheese spread/smoked salmon, pumpkin bread with orange cream spread 
marinated olives - 3-4 days ahead and refrigerate


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 21, 2004)

The sandwiches probably should be made the day of, if not an hour or two before your party.  Everything sounds like it could be made a few days ahead.


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Dec 21, 2004)

I can probably make the fillings ahead tho...I'm trying to not be totally stressed out and exhausted!


----------

